# L137



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally added L137 to my pleco collection. I wished I had gotten more 

The photo is out of focused but you get the idea


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> Finally added L137 to my pleco collection. I wished I had gotten more
> [/IMG]


I wished you would have gotten more so you could have sold me one or two also.  Where did you pick it up from? Looks great even in the blurry pic.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Good looking L137.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That pleco is a beauty, love the red tail.


----------

